# Polaris Ranger Bad News



## Nooge (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't buy Polaris Rangers. I have had 3 of them. All were pieces of junk.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 24, 2012)

Why did you buy 3 of then!? haha
I do agree though.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 24, 2012)

it takes some folks longer to learn than others.

Pappy


----------



## chadf (Oct 24, 2012)

What happened ?
Where's the left overs ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

My family owns a Polaris dealership, we drive Honda's  ...


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a 2010 800 and havent had a single problem, and drive it nearly every day in the spring and summer doing my beekeeping chores.More room than most utv's and plenty of power.

What have you found wrong with them?


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My family owns a Polaris dealership, we drive Honda's  ...






hobbs27 said:


> I have a 2010 800 and havent had a single problem, and drive it nearly every day in the spring and summer doing my beekeeping chores.More room than most utv's and plenty of power.
> 
> What have you found wrong with them?



Anyone I know spends more time hauling them to the shop rather than using them. Some cant keep axles in them, belts breaking, they vibrate like crazy. Hondas been shaft driven since the 80s, why is Polaris still using a drive belt? The snowmobile platform isnt working well on a mud machine IMO.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 25, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Anyone I know spends more time hauling them to the shop rather than using them. Some cant keep axles in them, belts breaking, they vibrate like crazy. Hondas been shaft driven since the 80s, why is Polaris still using a drive belt? The snowmobile platform isnt working well on a mud machine IMO.



Never had any problems.  Know of many people with them.  Problems have always been operator area if they had any.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 25, 2012)

Dog Hunter said:


> Never had any problems.  Know of many people with them.  Problems have always been operator area if they had any.



Operator is alot of it im sure. All my pals bought Razrs when they came out. They are fun, but everyone has replaced belts and axles. Also seems as if they dont beef up drivetrain as the vehicle size increases, cause dont they make like a 500 crew cab? Thats alot of strain id think on a frame that should need more horses. IDK my degree aint in engineering and all that, just ride Honda, and you wont worry about walking!


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 25, 2012)

my buddy is a atv machanic, polari is his favorite brand..keeps him busy


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 25, 2012)

Guess I just got lucky and got the only good one.


----------



## Fuller (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm On my second ranger and have never had a problem with either one. Neither has ever been in the shop for anything but normal maintenance.


----------



## willc2412 (Oct 25, 2012)

Yea my ranger hasnt had any problems and we work it hard on the famr year round


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine never gave me a single problem either


----------



## devin25gun (Oct 25, 2012)

My polaris 800 has give me nothing but grief. Ive replaced 4 axles and rebuilt the front diff 2 times now and working on it right now after it broke again last weekend.  Plastic cage in a diff is stupid.  I have also blown 2 kevlar belts.  Lots of power but stay off the throttle or things brake.  All in all i still love the atv for power and ride quality.  I have never been left stranded and the efi is amazing.  Can't beat it since i'm a mechanic and got it for 500 dollars.  Previous owner couldn't keep fixing it so I'm still in the positive on this one.  Beats paying full price for a new one.


----------



## imkevdog (Oct 25, 2012)

this is ranger bad news


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 25, 2012)

^^^ WOW  totaled?


----------



## imkevdog (Oct 25, 2012)

totaled bent frame three places but i did drive onto trailer 2 months old


----------



## Balvarik (Oct 25, 2012)

Made in Minnesota!!
Why everyone has Honda's,Yamaha's and Arctic Cat's!!!
We all have been burned and know people who work at Polaris..

Mike


----------



## folded77 (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a o6 any bpdy have problems with that year and for what ?R.L.T.W.


----------



## douglasarkansas (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmmm... my dad has had his ranger since a year or two after they started making them, and we have an express 300 from 1998, and we have a sportsman 500. Never had them in the shop or had any problems with them.


----------



## Washington95 (Nov 1, 2012)

Never a problem with mine; but no mud bogging for fun, rock climbing, water fording, running wide open, etc., etc., etc.   About three years old now.


----------



## Tank1202 (Nov 1, 2012)

Washington95 said:


> Never a problem with mine; but no mud bogging for fun, rock climbing, water fording, running wide open, etc., etc., etc.   About three years old now.



Wow thats great, But what did you buy it for then? I rock crawl and cross rivers and run my Honda Foreman wide open and its 6 years old and I have no problems with mine either.


----------



## sawmillmn (Nov 10, 2012)

I knew a lot of farmers who kept buying Polaris even though they were in the shop a lot.  Just another company with poor management selling junk and ruining what used to be a good name.  Honda, CanAm, Yamaha make good ATV  machines


----------



## Duramax (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a 2000 Polaris 500 Sportsman. I have never had a bit of trouble out of it and it has been ridden HARD!  Mud, hauling, pulling, climbing, WOT, deep water...never a problem.


----------



## Mud runner (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a 2010 800xp le thats been lifted on 29.5 outlaws since day one. Never had one minute of trouble in the 500 miles of over the bed deep water/mud, working, and hunting.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 14, 2012)

We have a '91 yamaha big bear.  Only thing we have done is change oil and tires one time.  I bought another big bear about 4 years ago.  Oil changes only.  I do like a drive shaft instead of a rubber band.


----------



## ROBD (Nov 15, 2012)

I've have an 08 ranger xp and never had the first problem.  it has been put through more than it should and keeps on moving.


----------



## JigNchunk (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a 2011 Ranger 400HO with over 100 hours of farm use. It has seen a lot of heavy hauling & towing. The only issue that I have had is one torn CV boot due to a stick going through it. It is all how you use them as to how they last. They are made to be more of a utility vehicle than a hardcore trail or mud machine.


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 19, 2012)

OUTRAGEOUSLY overpriced.


----------



## sawmillmn (Nov 23, 2012)

River Rambler said:


> OUTRAGEOUSLY overpriced.



 Polaris makes a good machine once in a while, the better ones make a bad machine once in a while.


----------



## 93f1fiddy (Jan 9, 2013)

A honda doesnt have enough power to break anything is why they last so long. Ive owned honda yamaha and now a 700 sportsman. It has been an excellent machine, and i ride it. As far as the front diff you can order John Deere cage and rollers for a 1/4 the price and go again.


----------



## Tank1202 (Jan 13, 2013)

My Foreman had enough power to pull out a 700 sportsman and a Rhino this weekend. Its all in fun man. Well the sportsman wasnt stuck in mud it was high centered on a very big log and burnt his belt up trying to get over it. They did say they didnt want to call me, because he knew he would never hear the end of this one.


----------



## ben300win (Jan 15, 2013)

Have an 05 ranger. Love it. Never a problem till my Brother in law started riding it. Now high gear is hard to get in and grinds quite a bit. Been saying I'm gonna fix it for a year now. No time though. Nor cash.


----------



## dslc6487 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guess I got lucky with a good Ranger.  Bought one in 2001 and have maintained it according to manuf. recommendations.  Been used for most everything:  hauling hay, feed, hunting, hauling wood, pulling stumps, seen mud even with the bed and up to my arm pits, and she kept right on and on.  Can't comment on any of the other utv's.  They may be just as good or better.  But, personally, my 2001 has given me tremendous service.


----------

